# Stumpy duck butts



## Dylan&Gracie (Nov 21, 2014)

Both of my poor teils so badly broke up their pretty tails hopping and jumping and falling on their butts that I finally bit the bullet and clipped the tattered remnants to a clean cut. They're both clipped - not by me, and I wish they hadn't been - and virtually every time they would jump off their cage they'd land backwards and snap their tail feathers near the bases until they were just dragging around what looked like an old broomstick. I hope once their wings grow back they'll also manage to grow nice new tails again... but I'll admit, the lovebird look right now is pretty cute, and they seem happy to be able to jump and climb without getting stuck in the bars and falling all over a bunch of broken feather shafts...


----------



## TamaMoo (Jan 12, 2014)

Joey kept a duck butt until he was 10 months old. He will occasionally land hard in an odd spot, with his tail under him. I hope each time his tail will be okay, and so far it has been. No idea why he wants to land between the sofa and bookcase, but he seems to want to be there. He could land about a foot away and walk if he thought about it.

Hope your fids end up with gorgeous tails when they grow out, but for now their duck butts are adorable!


----------



## Janalee (Jul 25, 2012)

I hope all their feathers grow in well. They do look funny/cute with their stumpy little butts! Once I accidentally stepped on my cockatiel Meshach's tail and she "fright-molted" all her tail feathers on the floor! They lay there in a perfect yellow fan when she flew off. Thankfully, it was just her tail I stepped on! Once she molted all her crest feathers at the same time. That looks pretty strange, too!


----------



## CaliTiels (Oct 18, 2012)

I've done that too Jana! To a budgie I had a while ago.

They'll grow back in. I never had Beaker when he was a baby. I adopted him as an adult, so I don't know about him, but I had Jaid since he was a 3 month old baby and not 1 day home he broke all of his dwindling tail feathers and was a duck butt for a month or so. He grew them all in rather fast actually, but he still managed to break some more as they came in. He was pretty clumsy as a baby


----------



## JoJo's Mom (Oct 20, 2012)

Milo is also a duck butt. He was so clumsy learning the cage and how to get around. Yours look adorable that way


----------



## Colorguarder08 (Sep 13, 2014)

Riley is over a year has never been clipped and never has a nice tail. He always has a duck butt.


----------



## TamaMoo (Jan 12, 2014)

I remember being the mom with tail envy when I joined here, until Joey finally learned to keep a tail.  I had almost decided he was going to be a duck for life when it finally happened.


----------



## vampiric_conure (Jul 8, 2012)

Duck Butt for the win! Yes, I've had my fair share of duck butts, too. They are adorable when they're missing their tails, LOL


----------



## Jaguar (Jul 11, 2014)

Too cute. Hopefully they don't have too many breakage issues when they do molt and start growing back in.

Phoenix was clipped as a baby, too. He broke his entire tail off not too long after. It's taken about a year for it to come back, and there's still a few feathers that haven't regrown yet. Prepare for a looong wait... 










9/30/2014










6/24/2015










10/27/2015


----------



## paintwithstars (Sep 1, 2014)

Oh wow! I know the feeling, Jasmine also kept falling on his butt and breaking tail feathers left and right... when they were just dangling down, I had to snip them! Now his tail is about half recovered I'd say  and no more broken ones after I started flight training with him!


----------



## Krieger (Oct 31, 2015)

heres my little duck butt, though you hardly ever see it cause hes always in your face asking for scritches 
http://i.imgur.com/c6eHmsF.jpg


----------

